# New viv build for my Royal Python



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

It's a biggie. I'll add more as the build continues


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Hey Elly, 

Good luck with the build!

I have booked some of this week off to re-organise my vivs, install some new ones and generally configure to improve space, and energy efficiency.

I don’t enjoy the experience, but always glad when I can make improvements!

Andy


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Hubby has definitely been cursing me with the electrics - he had to literally get into the viv 🤣
The sealant stunk the place out.
Next to work out placement of the biggest branch I've prepped for the viv.
Need to sort a good basking spot - thinking of using some bricks with a large tile on top or maybe a paving slab. This would give an extra hide as well. Some will depend on how well the temperatures are doing. So much easier knowing we have time to play around with it.


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Going to look good. Will be nice the see the final product.

I am in the process of moving house which is why I have been so quiet lately. But I should have a spanking new 16' x 11' reptile room by the end and am set on upgrading a fair few of my snakes to larger vivs so will have quite a few enclosure builds of my own to share next year.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Thrasops said:


> Going to look good. Will be nice the see the final product.
> 
> I am in the process of moving house which is why I have been so quiet lately.


I bet that was fun given the size of your collection..... If all goes to plan I'll be relocating a few hundred miles away next summer and dreading it, and that's with just 11 snakes !


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Elly, that's a nice looking enclosure. My concern would be those cable entry glands at the back. Are they flexible, could the snake push through them, or get stuck in them ? Or are they solid vents and hubby has drilled through them ??


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Malc said:


> I bet that was fun given the size of your collection..... If all goes to plan I'll be relocating a few hundred miles away next summer and dreading it, and that's with just 11 snakes !


Sadly we are not quite at that stage yet, still getting paperwork done, we were warned it is a lengthy process but damn it is proceeding at a snail's pace.
Part of me is dreading having to move everything, part of me cannot wait. Just going to take some big burly guys and a van I think.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Malc said:


> Elly, that's a nice looking enclosure. My concern would be those cable entry glands at the back. Are they flexible, could the snake push through them, or get stuck in them ? Or are they solid vents and hubby has drilled through them ??


I'm really pleased with it and it was much cheaper than I expected for made to measure.

The vents aren't flexible. Hubby cut out part of the vent for the cables. Everything is pretty solid and sealed. We're putting pressure on anything we're concerned about to ensure no movement or risk.


Thrasops said:


> Going to look good. Will be nice the see the final product.
> 
> I am in the process of moving house which is why I have been so quiet lately. But I should have a spanking new 16' x 11' reptile room by the end and am set on upgrading a fair few of my snakes to larger vivs so will have quite a few enclosure builds of my own to share next year.


Thanks. 
Oh the joys of moving. We did that 10 times in 22yrs 😬 A whole room for reptiles would be great.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Fitting the biggest branch, it's just over 5ft long. It's been bracketed in, that way we can remove it if needed.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Slowly getting there. Nice, deep aubiose substrate. Just sorting moss hide out and getting more decor. Stronger CHE arriving tomorrow to get better temperatures.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Elly, if you are having issues with the ceramic, you could always fit it to a shelf to lower it near the substrate or add a shelf with a hide half way between the floor and heater.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Malc said:


> Elly, if you are having issues with the ceramic, you could always fit it to a shelf to lower it near the substrate or add a shelf with a hide half way between the floor and heater.


Hi Malc,
It's close to needed temps, but the CHE was running at full pelt all the time. The higher wattage one will hopefully work. If not, I'll add a shelf. My deep substrate means I've already got the basking slab on 2 layers of bricks to raise it. 

Humidity is going to be fun, which I'll be working on next. I've brought a larger tub to turn into a new moss box. Getting more fake plants to hang, as find they're great for spraying water on to help humidity. 

Fluffy better appreciate it all 🤣


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Yes you will most likely need a shelf, and def add more branches. Great viv size


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

LiasisUK said:


> Yes you will most likely need a shelf, and def add more branches. Great viv size


I'll definitely be adding more branches and other decor, some of which is in his current viv, so will move with him. 
I was hitting 30 - 31 on the basking spot, so still hoping I can avoid a shelf. I'm going to raise the slab with another layer of bricks as well. Doubles as an extra hide too. 

The viv is great, I'm really impressed with the quality as it wasn't ridiculously expensive. I'd definitely buy from the same place again. Feel a bit guilty, as I know hubby would love a Bearded Dragon and this viv would be perfect for one 😬


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

The new viv is up and running and Fluffy is in residence. Come across a problem I was really not expecting, the humidity is very low. Now our bungalow has a generally high humidity, always over 50% and often much higher. 
New viv humidity is in the mid 20's 🤔 Going to mix some bark into the aubiose substrate, add another water bowl, that I will place at the hot end and going to spray twice a day for now. More plants being delivered today and getting hubby to source me some more branches. 
I'll add some pics later, but would love some input on raising the humidity. 

There is a moss box in the vivarium and that is always kept moist.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Going to add more foliage and branches, but Fluffy seems happy in his new home.


----------

